# How to argue online.



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 23, 2018)

http://babylonbee.com/news/how-to-argue-on-the-internet-a-step-by-step-guide/


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 23, 2018)

How’s that been working out for you?


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Good man SFD !
The first step in the recovery process is recognizing what you are doing wrong


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 23, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Good man SFD !
> The first step in the recovery process is recognizing what you are doing wrong



or maybe seeing what other do wrong?


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 23, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> or maybe seeing what other do wrong?


The big grinning face D) is meant to communicate a good natured "jab".
Pretty much everybody who debates their position is guilty of at least 1 of those 7 mentioned.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 23, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> The big grinning face D) is meant to communicate a good natured "jab".
> Pretty much everybody who debates their position is guilty of at least 1 of those 7 mentioned.



yep... 

I have seen it, and have probably done it too.  

I guess I need to go find an animated gif to insert here.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 23, 2018)

Source, babylonbee.....'nuff said


----------



## Israel (Apr 24, 2018)

Is that like a hit dog will holla?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 25, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Source, babylonbee.....'nuff said



Babylon Bee is pretty funny I must say. Kind of like The Onion but focusing on one area of course. It's not mean spirited and takes pokes at both church members and those who don't like church/religion. Most of what they write makes you say "yeah! I noticed that too in my church!"


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 25, 2018)

5.) Hold your enemies to the most stringent moral standard while you yourself sling insults like a middle schooler. Comb through their tweets from 10 years ago and find something slightly off-color they said. Then call them on the carpet for it, notwithstanding the fact that you’ve done far worse yourself. You’re in the right here, so any impropriety on your part is justified.

6.) Keep in view your real goal: grandstanding to get lots of likes on your replies, not to seriously engage your ideological foes’ worldviews. It’s a successful argument if you get a few hundy likes on each of your replies. In fact, rather than replying directly to the person, quote their tweet and post your scathing reply to all your followers for more likes and shares.



SemperFiDawg said:


> Always amazed at those who can stand on both sides of an issue with their feet planted firmly in mid-air.   Denounce injustice, yet pronounce morality is relative.  Pronounce truth is relative, yet denounce perceived untruths.  Demand total freedom, yet renounce personal accountability.  Rail against God, yet deny he exists.  The inane hypocrisy of it all.
> 
> Atheism,  it’s truely a religion whose sole defining undergirding is insanity.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 25, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> 5.) Hold your enemies to the most stringent moral standard while you yourself sling insults like a middle schooler. Comb through their tweets from 10 years ago and find something slightly off-color they said. Then call them on the carpet for it, notwithstanding the fact that you’ve done far worse yourself. You’re in the right here, so any impropriety on your part is justified.
> 
> 6.) Keep in view your real goal: grandstanding to get lots of likes on your replies, not to seriously engage your ideological foes’ worldviews. It’s a successful argument if you get a few hundy likes on each of your replies. In fact, rather than replying directly to the person, quote their tweet and post your scathing reply to all your followers for more likes and shares.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (May 1, 2018)

You ACTUALLY posted this:



atlashunter said:


> 5.) Hold your enemies to the most stringent moral standard while you yourself sling insults like a middle schooler. Comb through their tweets from 10 years ago and find something slightly off-color they said. Then call them on the carpet for it, notwithstanding the fact that you’ve done far worse yourself. You’re in the right here, so any impropriety on your part is justified.
> 
> 6.) Keep in view your real goal: grandstanding to get lots of likes on your replies, not to seriously engage your ideological foes’ worldviews. It’s a successful argument if you get a few hundy likes on each of your replies. In fact, rather than replying directly to the person, quote their tweet and post your scathing reply to all your followers for more likes and shares.



in response to this:



> Originally Posted by SemperFiDawg  View Post
> Always amazed at those who can stand on both sides of an issue with their feet planted firmly in mid-air. Denounce injustice, yet pronounce morality is relative. Pronounce truth is relative, yet denounce perceived untruths. Demand total freedom, yet renounce personal accountability. Rail against God, yet deny he exists. The inane hypocrisy of it all.
> 
> Atheism, it’s truely a religion whose sole defining undergirding is insanity.



????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------

